# Google Major Security Flaw



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

Major Security Flaw With Google Sitemaps Stats

hi there, here is something you should have a look at if you have installed/using the new Google-sitemap with you website.

This is Major News.

have a look: http://blog.searchenginewatch.com/blog/051118-092239


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like Google already fixed the error:



> This morning we learned of an issue with the Google Sitemaps tool that may have temporarily enabled users to view statistics about sites they do not own. We acted quickly and fixed the issue. To ensure the security of all sites using the Google Sitemaps tool, we will re-verify all sites added in the last 48 hours.


----------

